# What are your all time favorite aromas?



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

Ciao, Good Morning, 

What are your all time favorite Aromas and why ? 

My favorite aromas include the following: 

A noble nosed Reserva or Gran Reserva Red wine; cinammon with spiced apple as in home baked spiced apple pie; An Espresso, a tiramisu´s espresso and black chocolate aromas, jasmine flowers, rose water used in pastries, orange flower water used in pastries, garlic sauteíng in olive oil ( with gambas al ajillo = tiny shrimp with garlic in earthenware as a Tapa ) and freshly grated ginger, which I use to make an herbal infusion ... and most of all, home made Bolognese Sauce and Fiore Sardo Pecorino aged ewe milk cheese at a Sardinian Dairy ... Why ? Aromas are subjective, parallel to art or music, or likes and dislikes ... they are memorable, they are hedonistic, they are pleasing or mal-effecting ... so be it ... that these are mine ... 
Kind regards.
M.C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lemons, fresh and bright.

Rosemary, woodsy.

Lavender, favorite floral scent and it tastes just like it smells.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rosemary
> 
> .



with a roasting chicken....yum
patchouli(I know. but I still like it)
Nag Champa insense
roasting beef bones with bouquet garni, allspice, celery, onion carrots, garlic...
Apple wood from my smoker


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 25, 2012)

Freshly ground coffee.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*Fresh Brewed Espresso & Coffee*

Thanks so much for all the replies so early in the morning ... I know P. Fiona mentioned it is 6.45am over in Montana ... 15.00 hrs here in Madrid ... 

We are all clicking with mutual scents of the world´s loveliest ... 

There are so many lovely natural fragrances of herbs, and gastronomic combinations ... 

Ciao, have lovely morning,
Margi. 
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 25, 2012)

Hot coffee
Baking bread
Sandalwood Incense


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 25, 2012)

Freshly ground coffee.
A thick new Sears Roebuck catalog.
Bread baking.
Lamb barley soup.
Punch mandarino.
Williams-Christ birnenbrand.
Frying onions.


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll agree with coffee.  Even when I didn't like coffee, and now that I rarely drink it, the smell has always been one I loved.

Freshly mown grass.  It just smells like summer to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Hot coffee
> Baking bread
> Sandalwood Incense



+1 on the Sandalwood...my facial moisturizer has a Sandalwood Fragrance, makes me use it twice a day.  Shrek keeps smelling my neck...


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2012)

Now,  it just goes to show how different we all can be.  Sandalwood incense, any incense, really, nauseates me.  Mostly because I smell it and think of my druggie ex husband.  The entire purpose on incense in the early 70s, I think, was to mask the smell of pot, which is another hated odor (refuse to call  it a fragrance!).  The sense of smell is a very strong one in your brain and can lead to many memories, more than a photo or a taste.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*@ Claire: thanks alot for your feedback*

Most oven baked items have lovely aromas: Roasts, loaves of bread, home made pastas like baked lasagna, pizza, fruit pies, chocolate cakes, quiche, meatloaf with Bolognese, roast country ham, turkey etcetra ... 

Thanks again, 
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*Skincare Products and Bath Products*

Interesting how we all have our unique preferences and so our men ! 

I like ginger, peach or mango bath products ... 

Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> Now,  it just goes to show how different we all can be.  Sandalwood incense, any incense, really, nauseates me.  Mostly because I smell it and think of my druggie ex husband.  The entire purpose on incense in the early 70s, I think, was to mask the smell of pot, which is another hated odor (refuse to call  it a fragrance!).  The sense of smell is a very strong one in your brain and can lead to many memories, more than a photo or a taste.



I burn insense quite a bit. Mainly because my old house has a damp basement and the smell can get a bit musty. Plus, a 90 lb Malamute who goes outside regularly and a cat.  As far as pot goes, haven't had to mask that smell since the 80's. I don't have the time, or many brain cells left to waste.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee

Home fries sizzling away on a cold winter morning.

Bread baking.

Chili sauce bubbling away on the stove in the fall during canning season!


----------



## chopper (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Bread baking. Makes me think of one of my Grandmas who was always baking bread. 
2. Spaghetti sauce on the stove. Reminds me of Mom who loved spaghetti more than anyone I have ever known. 
3.  The smell of a basement. Reminds me of my Grandpa and Grandma's house where the chest freezers were that housed the boxes of frozen blueberries!
4. Coffee. It is funny because I don't like to drink it, but it smells SO good!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2012)

puppy breath

rain

peaches


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

As Margi wrote, just about anything roasting in the oven
Freshly ground coffee
Freshly ground coriander
Live basil
Stew, while it's cooking
I'm sure there a lots more that I'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 25, 2012)

My fresh rosemary plant.
I have a Phalenopsis orchid, which, when it blooms, has the most delightful rose-lime fragrance.
Cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg, star anise, cloves.
Apple butter.
Turkey and dressing cooking at Thanksgiving.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 25, 2012)

The smell in my grandparents garage when they were alive. It was a combination of oil paintings and my grandmothers 63 Buick Riviera which she gave me. Everybody loved that car.

White truffle oil. It has been getting a bad rap lately but I still love it.

The first smell of pine trees/dirt when hitting the mountains I grew up in.

An intoxicating womens purfume. I will compliment you if are wearing one.

A good port wine.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 25, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> puppy breath
> 
> rain
> 
> peaches


 
I almost said puppy breath but I thought it would sound sappy from a man.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*To All Posters: Aromas*

Thanks for all your feedback, insights, short stories and views ...

Have a lovely wkend,
Margi


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I almost said puppy breath but I thought it would sound sappy from a man.



I almost didn't say it because I thought nobody would get it.  Glad you did, not sapppy at all!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*4meandthem & Kayelle:  very subjective like music*

I respect the right to free press and free thought ... thus, it is not impolite. 

You both have the right to your own viewpoints ... and thus, thanks for sharing ...

Aromas are very subjective ... I like ginger, mango and peach ... Each to his own with respect to other views and happy at the table is my adage. 

MC.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 25, 2012)

Babies, especially right after a bath with baby shampoo
Rain
Orange rind
Cinnamon and nutmeg
Cloves
My husband's deodorant
Cucmbers
Lettuce
Puppies and kittens right after a bath (weird, I know)
Apricots
Strawberries
Baking bread
Tree leaves
Pine needles (but not when they are burning)
Rosemarey, oregano and basil
Browning sausage with sage
A charcoal grill
Campfires
A freshly lit match
Snow
Wet tree bark
Cooking mushrooms

Some have memories attatched, some take me to a certain place and some I just plain really like.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 25, 2012)

*All time favorites??*

*Lilacs*

*Sheets dries on the line*

*Fresh mown grass*

*Old spice..........I have no idea why*

*Garlic*

*Drakar Noir*


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot, the smell of laundry dried in the sun. Mmmm


----------



## Claire (Feb 25, 2012)

It's been so long that I, too, forgot laundry dried in the sun.  I haven't had a clothesline in years, but the scent of going to bed on sheets fresh from the clothesline ... Heaven!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> It's been so long that I, too, forgot laundry dried in the sun.  I haven't had a clothesline in years, but the scent of going to bed on sheets fresh from the clothesline ... Heaven!



DH can't smell it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2012)

The old Albany County Public Library in Laramie, Wyoming.  Oak, wood polish and Dusty Books!


----------



## bakechef (Feb 26, 2012)

Almond, ameretto, I usually have soap with an almond scent as well as hand cream

Bread baking
thanksgiving cooking
cookies baking
sea air (as long as I'm not near a clam flat)
freshly washed linen (if I ever get wealthy enough to have a maid, I'm going to insist on freshly washed sheets daily )


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Fresh bread
Freshly ground coffee
Fresh bed linen
Chanel Coco mademoiselle(my finacee's fav)
Indian spices
Curry plant in my window box


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*You are detailed oriented - nobody mentioned linens*

@ Jonny,

Funny, nobody mentioned fresh bed linens ... you are quite detailed oriented. 

The exotic scents of vanilla, peach, coconut, mango, sandalwood, pear, saffron, rose water, orange water, Indian spices, musk, jasmine --- always fascinating. 

M.C.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Jonny,
> 
> Funny, nobody mentioned fresh bed linens ... you are quite detailed oriented.



It's quite funny but I'll be very detailed again  The reason I like so much the smell of fresh bed linen is because here in Moscow most people live in apartments so you can't hang out your sheets to dry and get that fresh air smell and believe it or not I miss it  Now I buy all sorts of fabric softeners and conditioners just so I can be close to that smell when you get tucked up in bed at night when it is minus degrees outside



Margi Cintrano said:


> The exotic scents of vanilla, peach, coconut, mango, sandalwood, pear, saffron, rose water, orange water, Indian spices, musk, jasmine --- always fascinating.
> 
> M.C.



Mmmmmmmm I think some of those scents would give me a very peaceful sleep


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Moscow ?  Aren´t you in UK ?*

Jonny,

Moscow ? 

I have never been to Russia ... I thought you are from the UK ? London ? 

In Spain, and Italia too, everyone hangs their sheets and laundry for that matter on a clothes line, on an enclosed terrace or outside their windows ! 

I have a loft apartment so, I hang on inside clothes line machine and open window in spare bedroom. I cannot hang outside as I have no height on the dining room level - kitchen level. 


M.C.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Jonny,
> 
> Moscow ?
> 
> ...



Yes, Moscow, Russia! I'm English, born in Kent, England but moved here to live and work almost six years ago and now they can't get rid of me

I have a balcony but to be honest if I hung it out there it would smell more of fumes than freshly mown grass


----------



## roadfix (Feb 26, 2012)

In no particular order:

Fresh coffee beans
New car smell
Model airplane fuel exhaust (love the smell and brings back pleasant childhood memories)


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Almond, ameretto, I usually have soap with an almond scent as well as hand cream
> 
> Bread baking
> thanksgiving cooking
> ...



My mum was Danish. It's typical (or was) in Teutonic cultures to "air the bed linens", e.g., most people have heard of Germans hanging the feather bed out the window. Danes make sure to open windows before making the bed.

It keeps that just-washed/sun-dried smell going for longer.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

Baby Powder
Chocolate
Fresly ground coffee

I worked in an old building that used to be a chocolate factory for more than 100 years. On warm days before they would turn on the AC, you could smell the chocolate in the wood as the building warmed up. I used to buy all my kids Easter candy there at half price. They always got the biggest solid chocolate bunny.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 26, 2012)

Crisp sheets hung out to dry on the closeline
Freshly mowed grass
The smell outside after it rains with a cool breeze.
Being in the field during harvest in the fall with the smell of upturned black dirt & corn shucks.
The smell of alfalfa & hay while bailing.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the smell of a spice shop. I also love the smell of roasting garlic. The smell of a tea shop is really good too.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 26, 2012)

Grapefruit! My husband just pealed a grapefruit. I'd forgottent how much I love that smell. It makes me feal awake and alive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Argh!  I miss grapefruit!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 26, 2012)

The smell of a new oak barrel that's been toasted on the inside
Fresh ground coffee
Baking bread
Leaves burning in the fall
Indian curry

Hmmm.... I guess most of my favorite smells are somehow related to cooking or fire.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> The smell of a new oak barrel that's been toasted on the inside
> Fresh ground coffee
> Baking bread
> Leaves burning in the fall
> ...


 
Oh oh folks. Put your matches up on the top shelf.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 27, 2012)

You must be on Diltiazem. They just took me off of that, I am happy now I can eat grapefruit and drink the juice again!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 27, 2012)

garlic, onions, and peppers browning in olive oil. (not necessarily at the same time, lol, but what the kitchen smells like shortly afer.)

a maple wood campfire, and the steaks cooked next to them.

charcoal grilled chicekn in so many different marinades. frying southern style chicken.

popcorn. 

a sugar shack making maple syrup.

roasting peanuts.

strawberries, canteloupe and honeydew melons, mangoes, and peaches at their peak of the season.

floral but astringent chinese tea.

and not food related: 

a horse and leather saddle in the rain on a warm summer day.

an old canvas tent - still waterproof - also in the rain.

a well shared doob. doesn't matter if it's raining, lol.

lilac bushes blooming in the spring,

a baby's head. 

a frazier fir christmas tree.

the ocean when you first get there.

the back of my wife's neck under her hair during an afternoon nap on the beach: perfume, sweat, coconut sunscreen...


----------



## MarcD (Feb 27, 2012)

Fresh rosemary....brush against the bush and enjoy the aroma.

Celery and onion....sweating in butter.

From long ago.....the produce truck as it made it's rounds in the summer. You could smell the cantaloupes a block away. We also had a milkman and breadman back then.....


----------



## Soma (Feb 27, 2012)

buckytom, what's a "doob"?

I need to start a new thread to learn what new soaps I should make this spring.

I have a basement room full of essential oils scents, and some  synthetic 'fragrance oils' (like strawberry-kiwi, oatmeal-milk-honey, etc.)

My favorite non-food scents tend to be herbal ones, esp fresh from the garden or lemons, oranges; lavender and lilac are my fav florals


----------



## CraigC (Feb 27, 2012)

Right off the top of my head, the smell of freshly toasted and ground cumin.

I think doob is short for doobie, given the "well shared" in his reference. Also known as herb rolled into a joint.


----------



## Addie (Feb 27, 2012)

Soma said:


> buckytom, what's a "doob"?
> 
> I need to start a new thread to learn what new soaps I should make this spring.
> 
> ...


 
I never have understood why someone wants to walk around smelling like a fruitbowl. I'd be afraid of drawing fruit flies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Right off the top of my head, the smell of freshly toasted and ground cumin.
> 
> I think doob is short for doobie, given the "well shared" in his reference. Also known as herb rolled into a joint.




I always wondered what those cub scouts did around the campfire!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> Oh oh folks. Put your matches up on the top shelf.


...oh, and that reminds me. I also like the sulfur smell from matches.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2012)

lily of the valley, peaches, cilantro, leather, yeast, ocean, mushrooms, patchouli, geraniums, cumin, bacon, magic markers, old spice, soil, rain, cut grass, pine needles, cucumber, jasmine and honeysuckle, the original coppertone, strawberries  in the sun, aliage, gasoline, wood....


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots that have already been mentioned, plus oil paints & turpentine; the leaves of tomato plants; night-blooming jasmine through the bedroom window; orange blossoms; marigolds; his perspiration on the collars of my late husband's white shirts; his aftershave.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 28, 2012)

tomato plants, YES! how could i have forgotten tomato plants!  there are probably many others, too.  and to think that at one time when was contemplating which sense of smell of the five i would give up if i had to choose, i think i gave up smell on the basis that it was the minor sense compared to the others.  there is no "minor" sense.  most of our significant memories, and therefore emotions, are tied up with our remembered smells and how we feel about them and the people/places/times they evoke....


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2012)

oof, tomato plants make my skin crawl, almost literally.

i love to grow them, but whenever i weed in the garden around the tomatoes my skin freaks out. i'm allergic to something on the leaves and stems. for several hours afterwards i look like i was a goalie for the dart team. 

and lol, aunt bea. that's one line i've never aproached, let alone cross.
 my son has never seen me so much as smoke a cigar, and i would never smoke anything, even camping, around cub scouts. it sets an example that can't be undone.
i've seen scout leaders share "scoutmaster tea" (usually iced tea or bug juice spiked with vodka) around the campfire after the kids were asleep in their tents. i won't even participate in that.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 28, 2012)

new car smell

coconut suntan oil

orange blossoms

gardenias

watermelon


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2012)

Bug juice. I haven't heard that name for KoolAid in years (decades). Brings back memories of Girl Sprout camp in California and Y camp in New York.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oof, tomato plants make my skin crawl, almost literally.
> 
> i love to grow them, but whenever i weed in the garden around the tomatoes my skin freaks out. i'm allergic to something on the leaves and stems. for several hours afterwards i look like i was a goalie for the dart team.
> 
> ...



Someday the Chief is gonna really make you sweat, I wish I could be a fly on the wall for some of those future conversations!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2012)

what he never knows, i can be hypocritical about.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 28, 2012)

Lilacs & apple blossoms in the spring.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 28, 2012)

Lilac is my favorite. I cut a bouquet and hang it from my rear view mirror as an air freshener in the spring.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2012)

i have to add apple and hickory smoked turkey.

oh baby. i just brought in the legs and thighs after almost 5 hours in the smoker, and they smell incredible!!!

the pastrami has another 2 hours to go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gun oil, burnt gun powder.  Leather.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 17, 2014)

vitauta said:


> lily of the valley, peaches, cilantro, leather, yeast, ocean, mushrooms, patchouli, geraniums, cumin, bacon, magic markers, old spice, soil, rain, cut grass, pine needles, cucumber, jasmine and honeysuckle, the original coppertone, strawberries  in the sun, aliage, gasoline, wood....



mildew, bread, pine sol


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2014)

A newborn baby!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 17, 2014)

Coffee
Vanilla
Caramel
Baking - bread and cakes
Chanel No 5 (oddly it didn't suit me when I was younger)
Lavender
Sweet spices - cinnamom, nutmeg, allspice, ginger.
Roast meat

To name a few

Signed - the other MC


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this one, Vitauta.

A few more -- mint leaves crushed in your fingers, fresh basil leaves, too; wood smoke; a pine forest; potatoes frying, ditto bacon; cinnamon rolls baking; model airplane glue (just a whiff, not a sniff); orange wood; slightly musty books; carnations; fish fresh-caught from a cold Canadian lake - rolled in cornmeal, frying in Crisco in a cast iron pan on a wood stove.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for bumping this one, Vitauta.
> 
> A few more -- mint leaves crushed in your fingers, fresh basil leaves, too; wood smoke; a pine forest; potatoes frying, ditto bacon; cinnamon rolls baking; model airplane glue (just a whiff, not a sniff); orange wood; slightly musty books; carnations; fish fresh-caught from a cold Canadian lake - rolled in cornmeal, frying in Crisco in a cast iron pan on a wood stove.



Not many Florida smells, you sound homesick!

I enjoy all of the smells associated with fall in the north woods, the musty old books, damp wool coats, gun oil, potatoes frying, fresh bread baking etc...

The best one for me though is the smell of sheets that have been dried on the line in the yard.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 17, 2014)

Love the smells in the country, especially in the spring & fall:  Newly upturned black dirt in the fields, morning dew at sunrise, freshly mowed grass, apple blossoms, lilac's, mulberry tree blossoms, harvest time with combining the wheat.  My Dh & daughter both have terrible allergies & cannot stand these things, I miss them sometimes.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet, slightly rotting fall leaves- just love the smell

Woodsmoke, especially on clothing-probably a connection with favorite family camping trips as a kid

Any freshly sliced or broken citrus- smells fresh, like sunshine

Wind-dried clothes, but only if they haven't been laundered in anything scented- the scent equivalent of slipping into cool freshwater on a sweltering day (Thanks to PAG for reminding me to stop and smell my clothes yesterday!)

A breastfed baby's head, the second day after a bath so they smell like baby again instead of baby shampoo

Tom kha- something about the combo of kaffir leaf, lime juice and coconut milk together. Every time I eat it I spend a full minute or so first just smelling it, devouring it with my nose.


I could start adding in the smells of various foods cooking, but I think the above are probably my absolute favorite aromas.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 18, 2014)

simonbaker said:


> Love the smells in the country, especially in the spring & fall:  Newly upturned black dirt in the fields, morning dew at sunrise, freshly mowed grass, apple blossoms, lilac's, mulberry tree blossoms, harvest time with combining the wheat.  My Dh & daughter both have terrible allergies & cannot stand these things, I miss them sometimes.



I used to love the smell of my parents' apple tree in bloom, but I developed allergies as an adult and now it just makes me sneeze.  
I can still enjoy hay bales, thankfully!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TaraWildes (Apr 18, 2014)

Citrus in bloom.

The combination of cut grass, pool chlorine and coconut - just screams summer!

That briney, seaweedy sandy smell of the ocean.

Now for the weird ones - swamp muck in the spring time after a rain.

Cool tobacco barn after the sticks of tobacco have been hung, dried and removed.

Old wooden house. 

A hat worn by a man I love.

I think all my favorite smells have a direct relationship to good times in my life.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2014)

Right now, the smell of cooked bacon wafting through the house.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

Besides a lot of the things mentioned  here already----

The odor you get when you press your nose up against the neck of a horse.
Heaven.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 20, 2014)

Claire said:


> Now, it just goes to show how different we all can be. Sandalwood incense, any incense, really, nauseates me. Mostly because I smell it and think of my druggie ex husband. The entire purpose on incense in the early 70s, I think, was to mask the smell of pot, which is another hated odor (refuse to call it a fragrance!). The sense of smell is a very strong one in your brain and can lead to many memories, more than a photo or a taste.


I never smoked pot when I was a student because the smell when other people smoked it brought me near to vomiting. 

I was a bridesmaid at a cousin's wedding when I was seven. I was on my best behaviour but stole the show by fainting. The 13th century church's wood work had been treated for death watch beetle very recently and the smell was awful. Mindful of my promise to be good I made it through the ceremony going, so I was told, greener by the minute. I don't know how I made it to the vestry where the couple has to sign the register but I did and keeled over just inside the door. I came to sitting in the outside doorway with my head between my knees. Not a good omen for the success of the match. Cousin's marriage didn't last but I don't _think_ it was _all_ my fault.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 20, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Besides a lot of the things mentioned here already----
> 
> The odor you get when you press your nose up against the neck of a horse.
> Heaven.


Oh, YES!!!!!

Not how you would imagine a horse to smell if you didn't know. (Much nicer than babies - sorry Addie)


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh, YES!!!!!
> 
> Not how you would imagine a horse to smell if you didn't know. (Much nicer than babies - sorry Addie)



Now, here's TMI and no one else will believe this----- but horse poop doesn't even smell too bad (not that I'd want to bottle it LOL or track inside my  house.)

Dog, cat, cow poop -----all really yucky! Not horse poop. 

I have a tiny coil basket that I made from the tail hair of my beloved Justin (It's a horse, guys!). When I want a fix I can always sniff it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love the smell of horse.

Lilacs

Lavender

The old Albany County Public Library.

Good cigar and pipe tobacco.

Rain storm


----------

